# Rotafast????



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Anyone know what Rotafast cars are like or similar to???

http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=256044942


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

kiwidave said:


> Anyone know what Rotafast cars are like or similar to???
> 
> http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=256044942


I believe Rotofast is from South America? Venezuela? Somebody? I think they are much like AFX. 

GP


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

I used to have a bunch of them. The Chassis are a copy of an AFX chassis.

Had VW Bug bodies on them that were almost an exact copy of the old Tyco VW Bug bodies....they are kinda neat copies. Should have kept the bugs (oh dang).

Bob...never ran them...zilla


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

yeah.. it's kinda like a AFX chassis with tyco style body mounts... but not quite.
it worth adding 1 or 2 to the collection


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Here ya go. This is my VW by Rotofast and yes, it is lighted. I had a Mustang by them, but it was so ugly that I sold it. It says "Rotofast" and "Hong Kong" on the bottom.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks very much for the info guys! I like the 917 with the exposed gears.


http://slotcar.zanzaman.com/tip_rotafast.html


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

hojoe said:


> Here ya go. This is my VW by Rotofast and yes, it is lighted. I had a Mustang by them, but it was so ugly that I sold it. It says "Rotofast" and "Hong Kong" on the bottom.


Don't think that gearset would hold up to one of my hop up jobs! Neat car though. I've got a thing for the Tyco VW's, and that one is awsome! I'd love to get my hands on one of those chassis and see what I can do with it!! :freak:


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

I added some pics to the my slot things thread. I have a few more somewhere. They come from Argentina.


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

22tall said:


> I added some pics to the my slot things thread. I have a few more somewhere. They come from Argentina.


what is the link to your slot things thread?


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Cool, thanks 22tall

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=3138224#post3138224


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Thanks kiwidave, you saved me some typing


----------

